# (ID help?) Edit: Just a baby ramshorn never mind me



## Hufsa (11 Feb 2021)

Ive found a very unusual snail in my main tank. Previously I found two of his buddies in a fern from the LFS, but since they didnt look like anything I had ever seen before I foolishly thought they were land snails from the nursery that had gotten submerged and died, and threw them away.
Fast forward to today where I see this guy cleaning one of my Blyxa leaves.

The end of the shell is very flat and looks like it has been sharply cut off. Its so abrupt the end looks like it has been polished by a machine.
Both his buddies were the same orange red color with spots.
He does not appear to have an operculum, and the whole shell is around 2 mm.
Ive checked wikipedia to the best of my ability but could not find any pictures that looked like this guy with a sharp end.

If anyone knows what this is I'd love to know


----------



## Jaseon (11 Feb 2021)

I name thee Leopard spotted ramshorn...if its not it should be lol
​


----------



## Garuf (11 Feb 2021)

It's a ramshorn of some kind, I get have the same ones in my tanks, don't really mind them but they do bully the shrimp of their food so I try to thin numbers some. They get quite big, around 15mm shell is the largest of mine.


----------



## Hufsa (11 Feb 2021)

Jaceree said:


> I name thee Leopard spotted ramshorn...if its not it should be lol
> ​


Im afraid ive already beaten you to the naming part, his name is Gary 

Snailus garyii var. curiouso


----------



## Garuf (11 Feb 2021)

Googled ramshorn, first result, "leopard ramshorn". Not so silly eh, looks like a positive id too.


----------



## Hufsa (11 Feb 2021)

Garuf said:


> Googled ramshorn, first result, "leopard ramshorn". Not so silly eh, looks like a positive id too.


No im afraid thats not a match. The shell is all different


----------



## Hufsa (11 Feb 2021)

Unless they only have this very flat shell edge when they are small? 🤔🤔


----------



## Jaseon (11 Feb 2021)

Supposed to be quite rare?


----------



## Hufsa (11 Feb 2021)

Oh dear, looks like it really is just a regular old baby ramshorn 😂
How embarassing  I didnt know they had this sharp edge when they are small.
No snailus garyii for me  Ill still call him Gary though


----------



## Jaseon (11 Feb 2021)

Hufsa said:


> Oh dear, looks like it really is just a regular old baby ramshorn 😂
> How embarassing  I didnt know they had this sharp edge when they are small.
> No snailus garyii for me  Ill still call him Gary though



Dont worry ill let you answer the next one


----------

